# ? for mechanics out there...



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a 88 Suzuki Samurai to fix up and it has truned out very well. I do have an issue, in that when you first crank it up (cold start) it runs rough as hec...spits, sputters, for maybe 5 minutes or so, and then it smooths right out and purrs nicely. Any thoughts or input as to what might be the problem? Thank you.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Change plugs and fuel filter. Also check into air filter.


----------

